# PAR or regular flood lights ???



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

for years I have just been using regular blue 150w flood lights secured in my parkway trees to light my cemetary.
I'm not thinking about the PAR option, is it better ? I found this fixture and I'm wondering if any of you could tell me if this will accept the blue gels over the light.
http://www.hectorshardware.biz/shop...=1875H&custid=QUOTE&dept_id=110111&sku=524347


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'v never used par lights poopsko, but now they make LED par...I think that the regular colored spots work just fine for my set up, and I use lots of them.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Oct 29, 2008)

*par lights*

Regular floods are not made to be used outside. Pars are safer. Floods will shatter when they get wet. They make par lights in different colors. Check at a lighting specialty store.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I prefer par not only because they are safer outdoors but they seem to last in storage better and are rated for their coverage area by angle.


----------

